# Grain vs Grain-free?



## hvtopiwala (Feb 23, 2010)

whats the hype with grain-free food such as wilderness by blue? i feed regular blue buffalo and contemplating the switch to blue wilderness, but wanted to know if its gonna make any difference?


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't know much about Blue dog foods, but the biggest differences I noticed when I switched to grain free foods is, more muscle (even though his exercise was reduced due to ACL surgery), more energy, and shinier coat. Grain free foods usually have a much higher protein content.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My dog had a lot of issues with Purina One, which is what the Humane Society was feeding her. We tried a new puppy food, and that kind of helped, but she still had loose or runny stool about half the time. It only cleared up when she turned a year old and we switched her to Innova EVO, which is grain free. The difference in her health and appearance is incredible.


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

while the elimination of grains can be good in itself for some dogs, the main difference is that many grainless foods simply have a much higher meat content. most grain inclusive foods sit at around 24% protein, and its doubtful that there is going to be much meat in them.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

Switching to grain-free completely eliminated the recurrent, awful gas that one of my dogs was having. So worth it.


----------

